# NREMT-P Drugs



## Jon (Feb 10, 2009)

So... Rid or anyone else.

This was asked in class tonight... and I figured I'd reach out here to see if I can get a quick answer.

Does anyone have a list of the drugs that will be on the NREMT-P exam? I have my state's list... but there are some things that seem pretty important in our books, but they aren't on the PA state drug list.

Can anyone help?

If you can't post it here, you can PM me or email me (Off of my profile page)

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 11, 2009)

NREMT uses the standard NHTSA drug list as well as AHA ACLS medication(s). There might be experimental questions regarding newer and "out of the box" such as Cardizem, Toprol, etc. Remember, those medications are also in the AHA ACLS curriculum also, so they technically can be asked. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you have the NHTSA list, or a source for it?


----------



## wehttam (Feb 12, 2009)

you can always google it


----------

